# looking for a cleaner faster system to remove popcorn ceiling texture



## looking 4 ast rig

Does anyone know of any new tools to help remove popcorn ceiling texture (CLEANER) easier quicker less mess http://www.ceilingsdrywallandmore.com :thumbup:


----------



## Taped Crusader

What kind of a drywaller wears a black shirt? 
As far as the popcorn removal, it only gets messier as it gets easier. I used a spray pump and hosed down a ceiling and it scraped much easier. If it weren't in a basement with no flooring down I could have never done it that way though. WAAAY too messy. 

I start with tenting the whole room off and then depending on what is down for flooring lay tarps out. Scrape it down with a ten inch broad knife and the mess gets funneled into the tarp. Not particularly easy on the neck or back but it does go pretty quick for me.


----------



## alltex

I mask it off tite and hose it with a garden hose ,let it stand 15 minutes or so then hose it agane.it almost falls off then provided it hasent been painted ,if it has you got you work cut out. don,t wear black unless its a raincoat!


----------



## silverstilts

alltex said:


> I mask it off tite and hose it with a garden hose ,let it stand 15 minutes or so then hose it agane.it almost falls off then provided it hasent been painted ,if it has you got you work cut out. don,t wear black unless its a raincoat!


 I would like to see how you mask it off so tight the water does not travel behind the poly.... sounds like a major insurance claim. I can see perhaps some moister add with an airless but certainly not with a garden hose, If someone did that for me I would take the hose and beat them with it. while your at it why don't you just take a pressure washer after it.


----------



## [email protected]

We've had great luck with a Hudson-type garden sprayer. A dab of dish liquid helps loosen it up. Just 2-3 drops per gallon is plenty.


----------



## looking 4 ast rig

I do all of that and more 3 to 4 houses a week. I,m wondering if theres a scrape /vacuum system out the im looking for cutting eg to save time and money so can be less expensive for the costumer


----------



## [email protected]

Have never seen one, but maybe Rick will build you something. Or get the biggest (reasonably priced) Shop vac you can find, run a hose up the scraper handle, and tear azz. A take-out from a car wash would be ideal.


----------



## d-rock

Just tear the ceiling down. put up a new one. easier.


----------



## Stormy_Ny

d-rock said:


> Just tear the ceiling down. put up a new one. easier.


There is a lot of truth in that D-rock.


----------



## alltex

I,v done the garden hose system many times and usualy theres just al few small piles where the accustic spilled out.The secet is have good heat .The scaped off popcorn soaks up the water and if you dont panic everything will be OK.When i say tite i mean tite.WE can scrape one and touch it up one day and texture the next.It realy does work good.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Forget the vacuum thing. I got a pc with popcorn in mind and was dissapointed. The garden hose and a paint sprayer with water thru it are the best two options. HD sells popcorn removers that attatch to a pole. I just break off the "bag holder" and let it drop to the floor. I just mask the floor twice, after scraping roll it up and trash it and your ready for touch up and texture.


----------



## Bevelation

If the ceiling is painted, you're screwed. Take down all the board. You can't remove paint covered texture with just water.

If the popcorn isn't painted, you don't need anything more than just a spray bottle with water. It'll scrape off very easily with a 5" or 6" knife.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Bevelation said:


> If the ceiling is painted, you're screwed. Take down all the board. You can't remove paint covered texture with just water.
> 
> If the popcorn isn't painted, you don't need anything more than just a spray bottle with water. It'll scrape off very easily with a 5" or 6" knife.


It can be done it just takes a little more brute strength. We take a steel floor scraper and give it a (dry) scrape. This will get the little pieces of popcorn off. It's not easy but it can be done. Then spray the crap out of it with the airless sprayer. The little pieces you got off on the dry scrape will now allow the moisture inn. Let it soak and then scrape it. You won't get all the paint off but texture will hide the little stuff.


----------



## McDusty

you can also use a paint roller with water on it to soak the ceiling. there is no 'not messy' way to do it. the sooner you get used to making a mess the better.


----------



## desertmud

2 layers .7 mill plastic sheathing on floor, hook a 2-3 foot extension garden sprayer with multiple settings on a long garden hose, use the mister setting to spray ceilings a couple of passes, scrape popcorn, roll up top layer of plastic to get rid of waste, use hot mud to coat and repair ceiling, re-coat as many times needed with hot mud to get ready for texture, texture same day with all purpose if you have time, come back next day to sand texture and caulk all angle to clean them up, remove last layer of plastic, sweep or vacume minimal mess

This is our system and it works great for us


----------



## thefinisher

If it is painted, we won't even attempt to scrape it. We just hang 1/4" rock over it. Comes out much better :yes:. But if it is just a few unpainted rooms and the sheetrock looks OK under it, then we will mask, spray water, and scrape it off.


----------



## rusty007

Thats the way we do it. 1/4 inch is a life saver if it has been painted over.


----------

